

The Man Who Stole A Satellite Wants to Return it to Nasa - unreal37
http://www.npr.org/2014/03/18/289628696/space-thief-or-hero-one-mans-quest-to-reawaken-an-old-friend?ft=1&f=1007

======
ars
Your new title is not accurate.

You have it as: The Man Who Stole A Satellite Wants to Return it to Nasa

And that's quite link-baity, especially since it's so inaccurate.

~~~
unreal37
That was a shortened version of the original article title. I see they changed
it.

What would you suggest is a better one?

